# Espanha (Imagens)



## Pek (29 Nov 2005 às 13:27)

Este apartado lo creo para colgar fotillos y reportajes de meteo, naturaleza y montaña. Esperemos ver muchas fotos de nieve por aquí. Eso sería una señal de que el invierno está siendo como debe ser.

 Para empezar os dejo el enlace de estos dos fantásticos reportajes de la nieve en la zona cantábrica. El primero es de Asturias

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,34659.0.html.

 El segundo es de Cantabria. De un pueblo a algo más de 700 msnm. Fijaos como nieva y eso que ha sido un temporal debilucho. Lo del año pasado fue bestial en comparación a esto. Es un buen comienzo para lo que se avecina. Y es que la Cantábrica es impresionante para coger nieve. Lástima que no tuviera algo más de altitud...

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,34596.0.html

 Espero que os gusten. El mérito no es mio por supuesto.
 Un abrazo


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2005 às 14:33)

São imagens magníficas


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2005 às 19:12)

Muito boas, por acaso já as tinha visto, grandes nevões que de debilucho não têm nada!


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2006 às 17:59)

Algunas fotillos que reflejan las nevadas de estos días





 Esta primera es de un pueblo del Valle de Arán. En teoría no debían haber cogido mucha nieve por la dirección con la que venía la nevada. Por tanto, imaginaos cómo están en otros sitios. Por cierto, en este valle nieva como yo no he visto igual en mi vida. Se tira días y días y amaneces con 2 o 3 metros   . En este valle está Baqueira Beret. 

 Las siguientes son de Tremp. Pueblo catalán a 468 msnm. 60 cm más o menos.


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2006 às 18:20)

Este para que os lo veais enterito

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,41590.0.html

 Cerca de Reinosa (Cantabria)






 Esto ya es Reinosa (859 msnm). Una de las ciudades de más de 15.000 habitantes más nivosas de Europa. Flipad. Por cierto, esto es una nevada normalita para lo que alli acostumbran






En ésta vemos a un habitante con una máquina para quitar la nieve estilo Estados Unidos y Canadá. Imaginaos lo que tiene que nevar para gastarte dinero en comprar eso. 































 Espero que os gusten. Por cierto, las fotos de Reinosa son cortesía de El Diario Montañés.es


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2006 às 18:33)

Obrigado pelas fotos Pek, são LINDAS!!!    
Isso é que é neve! Grandes nevadas sim senhor.
Assim sim dá gosto ficar isolado e fazer uma excelente reportagem!


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2006 às 18:34)

Otro para que os veais enterito. También Valle de Arán. Insisto en que hay sitios en que ha nevado más.

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,41503.0.html

Otro más. Esto no es el Valle de Arán. Es el prepirineo catalán (bastante más al sur)

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,41593.0.html


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2006 às 18:38)

El último. Valle de Arán too  

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,41511.0.html


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2006 às 19:19)

Valle de Benasque. Cortesía de foreros womanpaligru y Black Rider de www.nevasport.com

http://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?3,628045

http://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?3,625511

Benasque es el pueblo principal de este valle del pirineo Aragonés y está a poco más de 1100 msnm. No os perdais la segunda página del segundo reportaje. El primer reportaje es de Cerler, pueblo más alto, a unos 1500 msnm.

En este valle, que es muy largo, hacia el norte se encuentra el Macizo de las Maladetas o los Montes Malditos donde habita el techo de los Pirineos: el Aneto (3404 msnm) y sus glaciares, que podeis ver habitualmente en mi avatar en una imagen de agosto de este año (muy muy seco, por cierto. Eso se veía en la cantidad de nieve y hielo que había).

Una imagen de un subvalle (Remuñe) que sale de este valle principal en verano. Cortesía del forero sonytch de meteomad.






Os animo a visitarlo. Un abrazo


----------



## GranNevada (1 Fev 2006 às 20:15)

Magnífico ! Obrigado


----------



## Santos (1 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

*Sem Comentários*

Olá Pek, muito obrigado pela tua colectânea.


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2006 às 13:07)

Parabéns PEK pelas excelentes fotos e é como antigamente um Inverno à antiga!


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2006 às 14:36)

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2006 às 16:25)

Porque é que as nossas serras não tem mais 500m em cima???   

Excelentes fotos!!


----------



## joaocpais (2 Fev 2006 às 17:13)

Fabuloso indescritivel, só mesmo vendo as fotografias


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2006 às 16:35)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios, pero evidentemente yo no tengo ningún mérito. Los verdaderos artistas son los que hicieron los reportajes. Un aplauso para ellos 

 Si todo va bien os iré colgando más fotos. Algunas de ellas mías (excursiones, viajes, meteo...)

 Um abraço


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2006 às 16:55)

Una imagen de ayer día 2 de febrero de los Pirineos


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2006 às 18:50)

De punta a punta hay unos 450 km de ditancia en línea recta más o menos. En la zona más ancha tienen unos 150 km. El total de la superficie de los Pirineos es de unos 56.000 kilómetros cuadrados (un 65% aproximadamente en territorio español). Os dejo puestos algunos lugares importantes de los reportajes y comentarios anteriores.






 En amarillo: Benasque
 En rojo: Aneto (3404 m)
 En rosa: Vielha (capital del Valle de Arán)
 En verde oscuro: Baqueira Beret
 En azul: La Molina
 En verde clarito: Port del Comte

 Para que os hagais una idea, la distancia en línea recta entre Benasque y Baqueira Beret es de unos 45-50 km.

 Un abrazo


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2006 às 12:37)

Hola a todos chicos. Antes de que se nos venga encima el temporal de nieve y viento que se espera para el norte y noroeste de la Península en los próximos días os pongo unas fotillos de como seiguen las cosas por la zona del norte de España 20 días después de la última nevada.

 Las primeras fotos son de la zona nororiental de León. Cortesía del forero legionensis (Meteored):


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2006 às 12:49)

Estas segundas son algo posteriores en el tiempo y son de la zona de Cantabria (más al este que León). Son fotos hechas por el forero Campoo y colgadas en Meteored el 14 de febrero de 2006 (casi 20 días después de la última nevada):

 Foto de un pueblo cántabro (Puente Pumar) a 790 msnm:






 Mismo pueblo
















 Tresabuela (1050 msnm). Está en una solana y eso se nota. Los que hicieron los pueblos sabíasn donde situarlos para no pasar frio.   






 Montes de alrededor (unos 2000 msnm los del fondo) con iglesia en primer término












 Se nota que son pueblos acostumbrados a convivir con la nieve semanas y semanas.

 Un abrazo


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2006 às 12:57)

Ahora viajamos a Sierra Nevada. Fantásticas fotos de Talayot (Meteored):

Espectacular cara norte de los Picos Alcazaba (izquierda. 3366 msnm) y Mulhacen (derecha. 3482 msnm. Pico más alto de la Península Ibérica):






 Vallecito cercano


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2006 às 13:03)

Me despido con una imagen hecha desde un avión de los Pirineos. Fotografía de Tborras (Meteored). Lo que se ve más cerca son las sierras prepirenaicas que son muy bajitas en altitud. La parte más alta y central de los Pirineos no sale. Aun así son espectaculares


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2006 às 13:11)

Ah, se me olvidaba. Unas fotos de la Marxa Beret (prueba internacional de esquí de fondo o nórdico que se realiza en el pla de Beret. Cerquita de Baqueira. Valle de Arán. Pirineo de Lérida). Había más de 1300 personas venidas desde muchos países. Magníficas fotos de Pyrene (Meteored).

 En esta primera foto y en la segunda se pueden ver en el centro vallas de protección para aludes y avalanchas de nieve











 ¡¡Ánimo!!    






 Un abrazo


----------



## dj_alex (16 Fev 2006 às 16:05)

Pek...fico à espera das fotos do proximo fim de semana


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 10:36)

Bueno, pues aquí van unas cuantas fotos del norte y noroeste de España. No comment.

 Nota: la nevadita de Algete ya la descargaré y os la enseñaré cuando mi novia me devuelva el cablecito para bajarlas al ordenador.   

 Vámonos de viaje:

 Para empezar imagen de ayer de satélite en la que se aprecia la enorme superficie nevada de la Cordillera Cantábrica, Montes de Léon, Macizo Galaico, Cornisa Cantábrica, Sanabria...





 La que salga hoy la colgaré luego.

 Ahora algunas fotillos:

Caboalles (noroeste de León):


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 10:41)

Así se vive en Caboalles estos días. Están muy acostumbrados a esto y a nevadas mucho mayores (hacían túneles entre casas para comunicarse)






 Os dejo este par de enlaces

http://www.leitariegos.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1974


http://www.leitariegos.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1955


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 10:47)

Manzaneda (Ourense)






Todo congelado











Al fondo todos los montes y valles nevados


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 11:00)

Leitariegos (entre Asturias y León). No comment.






 Enlace

http://www.leitariegos.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1982&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

 Puerto de Leitariegos (pueblo asturiano)






 Enlace

http://www.leitariegos.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1991


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 11:11)

O Cebreiro






Enlace a la noticia

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/se_galicia/noticia.jsp?CAT=102&TEXTO=4537601


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 11:14)

Zonas más bajas de Galicia


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 11:25)

San Isidro (León). Juasssssssss. Que gracia les tuvo que hacer a los de los coches:

















 Camping de La Raya (Asturias). Eso son caravanas y casas móviles. El año pasado había más nieve y sólo se veían las antenas


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 11:32)

Y lo mejor es que hay pueblos de Os Ancares de Lugo y León con 3 metros de nieve (Balouta, Suarbol...) y 5 metros en ventisqueros. Es la zona en que más ha nevado en estos días. Todavía no he encontrado fotos. A ver si pronto...

 Al final Villablino (León), del que os colgué alguna foto en el foro se seguimiento, acabó con 80 cm de nieve nueva. Lo cual no es mucho para lo que se ha visto por los alrededores. Hay que tener en cuenta que Villablino es casi una ciudad pues tiene unos 15.000-20.000 habitantes.

 Por cierto, este fin de semana se esperan nuevas nevadas


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2006 às 15:58)

São Isidro. Acho que há muitos portugas do Norte e Centro que costumam ir a essa estação.... Este carnalval vão ficar


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 16:16)

Para não abrir outro topico aqui vai um tornado com imagens excelentes tiradas dia 21 Fev 2006 perto de barcelona!!

http://www.meteosat.com/foro/index.php/topic,4014.0.html


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 16:17)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Y lo mejor es que hay pueblos de Os Ancares de Lugo y León con 3 metros de nieve (Balouta, Suarbol...) y 5 metros en ventisqueros. Es la zona en que más ha nevado en estos días. Todavía no he encontrado fotos. A ver si pronto...
> 
> Al final Villablino (León), del que os colgué alguna foto en el foro se seguimiento, acabó con 80 cm de nieve nueva. Lo cual no es mucho para lo que se ha visto por los alrededores. Hay que tener en cuenta que Villablino es casi una ciudad pues tiene unos 15.000-20.000 habitantes.
> 
> Por cierto, este fin de semana se esperan nuevas nevadas




Também quero


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 20:24)

Olha...olha, andam a jogar às escondidas


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 21:55)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Olha...olha, andam a jogar às escondidas



   

Tou aqui debaixo deste monte de neve com 3 metros


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 23:49)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Tou aqui debaixo deste monte de neve com 3 metros



             

 Molaría un montón!!!


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 23:51)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Para não abrir outro topico aqui vai um tornado com imagens excelentes tiradas dia 21 Fev 2006 perto de barcelona!!
> 
> http://www.meteosat.com/foro/index.php/topic,4014.0.html




 Buaffffffffffffffffffffffffffff          

 Tubas, trombas marinas, tornados...Magníficas dj_alex!!. Sobrecogedoras!!


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 23:59)

Minho disse:
			
		

> São Isidro. Acho que há muitos portugas do Norte e Centro que costumam ir a essa estação.... Este carnalval vão ficar



 Cierto es, muchos portugueses acuden a esquiar a esa estación leonesa. El año pasado si no recuerdo mal les cayó un alud a un matrimonio portugués en la carretera que accede a la estación. Milagrosamente se salvaron. Eso sí el coche quedó destrozado. Menos mal!!  . Hay fotos por alguna parte. A ver si las encuentro. 

 Es un sitio precioso pero quieren hacer demasiados apartamentos y chalets


----------



## Pek (24 Fev 2006 às 00:13)

Fotos del coche atrapado por las avalanchas que prometí (febrero 2005):
















 Eso es San Isidro. Mucho cuidado.

 Fotos del forero leonsnow (Meteored)


----------



## Pek (24 Fev 2006 às 00:18)

Avalancha abierta a la circulación :X :X :X :X :X :X






 Mismo sitio, mismo forero el autor


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 00:20)

10 cm de neve já é bom, agora 10m acho que é impossivel descrever


----------



## Kirós (7 Jul 2006 às 13:42)

Voy a poner algunas fotos de Asturias(Espanha), de este invierno para que ademas me sirva de presentación nel forum. Son tomadas de meteoasturias, (la inmensa mayoria no son mias), otro foro de meteorologia, que he visto con sorpresa que teneis linkado  

Macizo central de Picos de Europa:






Onda de neve:







Picos de europa:






Esto no es neve, es producto de las heladas:





Tambien en la playa:






Nestas no hay muita neve, pero es a nivel del mar, en el puerto de aviles y la playa de salinas, cerca de aviles.










Y esta es de la ciudad onde vivo, esta baja y cerca de la costa, asi que no suele nevar muito.






Bueno, pues sirva de presentación.

Un saludo


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2006 às 16:21)

Bonitas fotos 
Astúrias é uma das minhas regiões preferidas em Espanha.


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2006 às 18:08)

Muito boas!

Impossivel não gostar da verde Asturias!


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jul 2006 às 20:43)

Aquelas fotos de neve na praia..é sempre bonito de se ver...

Este ano na figueira tivemos uma amostra


----------



## Kirós (7 Jul 2006 às 22:13)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Aquelas fotos de neve na praia..é sempre bonito de se ver...
> 
> Este ano na figueira tivemos uma amostra



Esa neve na praia foi o mesmo temporal que deixou neve en lisboa este ano


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jul 2006 às 00:42)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> Esa neve na praia foi el mesmo temporal que dejo neve en lisboa este ano


----------



## tozequio (8 Jul 2006 às 11:19)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

>



E que não deixou no Porto


----------



## Luis França (13 Jul 2006 às 01:08)

Esta imagens já têm alguns meses (veio dos States); lembrei-me de colocá-las à vosssa crítica e sabedoria:

















Poderão existir anomalias deste tipo?


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 09:11)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Esta imagens já têm alguns meses (veio dos States); lembrei-me de colocá-las à vosssa crítica e sabedoria:
> 
> 
> Poderão existir anomalias deste tipo?




Cá pra mim são seres extraterrestres   

Belas imagens mmo!


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 12:19)

Pois...realmente não sei o que será isto...


----------



## Seringador (13 Jul 2006 às 16:06)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Cá pra mim são seres extraterrestres
> 
> Belas imagens mmo!



Boas são os chamados em inglês 'deck collapse'  ou 'fallstreak hole' ou 'hole-punch cloud!
Dão-se devido à queda de cristais, visto que durante a queda os cristais absorvem a humidade no ar e crescem e para isto acontecer a água está tão fria que só precisa de uma superficie para congelar! 
Podem ver mais aqui nestes links:

http://www.cloudappreciationsociety.org/gallery/index.php?x=browse&category=16&pagenum=1

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap040112.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 16:21)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas são os chamados em inglês 'deck collapse'  ou 'fallstreak hole' ou 'hole-punch cloud!
> Dão-se devido à queda de cristais, visto que durante a queda os cristais absorvem a humidade no ar e crescem e para isto acontecer a água está tão fria que só precisa de uma superficie para congelar!
> Podem ver mais aqui nestes links:
> 
> ...




Lá está o nosso meteorologista de serviço   
És grande!
E abençoada seja a cultura da internet


----------



## Seringador (13 Jul 2006 às 17:57)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Lá está o nosso meteorologista de serviço
> És grande!
> E abençoada seja a cultura da internet



Cada vez mais sou um Ignorante estou sequioso de informação climática!


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 20:06)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas são os chamados em inglês 'deck collapse'  ou 'fallstreak hole' ou 'hole-punch cloud!
> Dão-se devido à queda de cristais, visto que durante a queda os cristais absorvem a humidade no ar e crescem e para isto acontecer a água está tão fria que só precisa de uma superficie para congelar!
> Podem ver mais aqui nestes links:
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 23:08)

Mas o que é que provoca esse desprendimento? Correntes de ar fortes descendentes?

PS: Podemos dar um nome português a este fenómeno: Colapso de altocumulus. Que tal??


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 23:42)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Mas o que é que provoca esse desprendimento? Correntes de ar fortes descendentes?
> 
> PS: Podemos dar um nome português a este fenómeno: Colapso de altocumulus. Que tal??



What could create a huge hole in the clouds? Such a hole, likely hundreds of meters across, was photographed last month from a driveway near Mobile, Alabama, USA. Very unusual to see, hole-punch clouds like this are still the topic of meteorological speculation. A leading hypothesis holds that the hole-punch cloud is caused by falling ice-crystals. The ice-crystals could originate in a higher cloud or be facilitated by a passing airplane exhaust. If the air has just the right temperature and moisture content, the falling crystals will absorb water from the air and grow. For this to happen, the water must be so cold that all it needs is a surface to freeze on. The moisture lost from the air increases the evaporation rate from the cloud water droplets so they dissipate to form the hole. The now heavier ice crystals continue to fall and form the more tenuous wispy cloud-like virga seen inside and just below the hole. Water and ice from the virga evaporates before they reach the ground.

tava no 2 link


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 09:31)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Mas o que é que provoca esse desprendimento? Correntes de ar fortes descendentes?
> 
> PS: Podemos dar um nome português a este fenómeno: Colapso de altocumulus. Que tal??




Por mim o nome está muito fixe   
vamos à caça de *Colapsos de Altocumulus*


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 10:42)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Mas o que é que provoca esse desprendimento? Correntes de ar fortes descendentes?
> 
> PS: Podemos dar um nome português a este fenómeno: Colapso de altocumulus. Que tal??



Muitas vezes pode ser despoletado pela passagens de aviões


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 10:56)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Muitas vezes pode ser despoletado pela passagens de aviões



Devido à formação de cristais de gelo


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 12:40)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Devido à formação de cristais de gelo



Que provocam a queda de cristais de gelo !


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jul 2006 às 13:02)

Não querem fazer um resumo da coisa???


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 17:00)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Não querem fazer um resumo da coisa???


----------



## Kirós (16 Jul 2006 às 20:05)

Ontem foi de monte para subir la peña rueda 2155msnm. Habia muy poca neve, pero algun nevero por la zona quedaba. Tiene eso si el aspecto habitual para bien avanzado agosto, y no para julio pero bueno...


Encontre este nevero a solo 1400/1450 metros







Ese mismoo nevero en una imagen mas general, esta a la izquierda, no se si lo encontrareis. La foto esta sacada desde poco mais de 1300 metros.







Luego, en la zona del Fontan que llega hasta los 2414msnm, se veia algun nevero que rondaria los 2000 metros, pouco mais o pouco menos.







Y desde la cima de la peña rueda el nevero de la primera foto







Un saludo


----------



## Minho (16 Jul 2006 às 20:44)

Bonitas imagens. Que maravilha poder ver um pouquinho de neve nesta altura do anov  

 Os únicos "neveros" por Portugal são nas arcas friogoríficas


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jul 2006 às 21:33)

O que entendem por  "neveros" ?' tenho que começar a aprender estas coisas que vou passar um mes em espanha a trabalhar... 

Boas fotos


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jul 2006 às 23:31)

Excelentes imagens, Kirós, desses montes asturianos, com os últimos neveros deste Verão.

Que vontade de estar também explorando essas verdejantes paisagens do Norte de Espanha. Até quase que senti uma brisa entrando nesta minha abafada casa.


----------



## Kirós (17 Jul 2006 às 00:15)

muito brigado por los amables comentarios  

Um ''nevero'' es un lugar donde se acumula neve y donde aguanta sin derretirse mucho tiempo, o nao lo hace.


Ya que os gustaron voy a poner alguna mais de la excursion por el monte omten




























Un saludo


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 08:57)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> muito brigado por los amables comentarios
> 
> Um ''nevero'' es un lugar donde se acumula neve y donde aguanta sin derretirse mucho tiempo, o nao lo hace.
> 
> ...





Belas fotos  Kíros  
Podiamos organizar uma excursão a essas belas montanhas!

O encontro cá do forum podia ser pra esses lados


----------



## Kirós (23 Jul 2006 às 23:13)

Otra foto de un nevero de hoje en Ubiña.(asturias) a 2050 o 2070m 






El tipo que esta en medio soy yo


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2006 às 22:23)

Kirós és um privilegiado quem me dera estar no teu lugar a rebolar nesse gelo seria tão bom agora, isto já sou eu a delirar... 
belas fotos gostei de todas


----------



## Fil (24 Jul 2006 às 23:31)

Bela foto Kiros! 

Que temperatura fazia nessa altura?


----------



## Minho (24 Jul 2006 às 23:35)

Mais outra bela foto.
Um sítio exposto ao Sol com neve..... Como será nas zonas mais sombrias, viradas para Norte? Não têm mais neve ainda?


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Jul 2006 às 11:14)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> Otra foto de un nevero de hoje en Ubiña.(asturias) a 2050 o 2070m
> 
> 
> 
> El tipo que esta en medio soy yo




Bela foto!

Tens mapas com trilhos de trekking para essas belas montanhas?
Será q podias partilhar essa informação aqui com o pessoal? 
Adoro fazer percursos pedestres e pode ser q um dia vá até às astúrias


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Jul 2006 às 12:24)

Conheces "la ruta del cares" ou "la garganta divina"?? no parque nacional dos picos da europa? Muito belo estes percurso pelo canhão cársico! 

Tens algum mapa com la ruta?


----------



## Kirós (25 Jul 2006 às 13:01)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Um sítio exposto ao Sol com neve..... Como será nas zonas mais sombrias, viradas para Norte? Não têm mais neve ainda?



Ataque el macizo desde el sur, asi que los primeros neveros que me encontre eran esos al pasar a la parte norte a 2050msnm, aunque les daba el sol se acumula mucha nieve en esa zona. En la cara norte do monte que subi hay neve(neveros), mas nao muita mais que por donde pase. Nevo pouco en primavera y hay muito pouca neve este ano.



> Tens mapas com trilhos de trekking para essas belas montanhas?
> Será q podias partilhar essa informação aqui com o pessoal?
> Adoro fazer percursos pedestres e pode ser q um dia vá até às astúrias





> Conheces "la ruta del cares" ou "la garganta divina"?? no parque nacional dos picos da europa? Muito belo estes percurso pelo canhão cársico!



Nao entiendo del todo el significado, mas creo poder responder. 
Conhozco ''la ruta del cares'', es posible que la recorra el mes que viene.

Tengo mapas mas en 'papel' nao digitales. 

La ruta que fice este 1º do feira(se dice assim  ) necesita trepar mas nao es muito dificil. 







En esta web encontraras rutas por asturias( de ella tome este mapa) 

http://members.fortunecity.es/pablois/index.htm


----------



## Kirós (25 Jul 2006 às 13:10)

Para que te faigas una idea de la ruta

La ''V'' entre os montes de la derecha es por donde chegamos al valle





''Fontan norte'' desde ''fontan sur''





Los portillines(mais de 2200m), pasamos bajo ellos 





Eu y ''los fontanes''(2414 y 2408m)





Lo mais peligroso de la subida era la zona de ''el embudo''












Un saludo


----------



## Kirós (25 Jul 2006 às 13:20)

Y bueno algunos neveros mais y eu faciendo el tonto


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Jul 2006 às 14:25)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> Y bueno algunos neveros mais y eu faciendo el tonto




espectacular!  

Toda essa região, acima dos 1500metros, foi afectada pelo ultimo período glaciar, e ainda tem toda uma dinâmica periglaciar, pelos exemplos dos neveiros  

Fantástico.

Obrigado pelo link


----------



## Kirós (25 Jul 2006 às 16:41)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Bela foto Kiros!
> Que temperatura fazia nessa altura?



nao lo sei, nao chevaba termometro, mas foi un dia muito caluroso en lugares mais baixos. Arriba en pantalon corto y camiseta se estaba agusto, siempre teneindo en cuenta que daba el sol y estaba en movimiento. Unos 15ºC/18º calculo.



> espectacular!
> 
> Toda essa região, acima dos 1500metros, foi afectada pelo ultimo período glaciar, e ainda tem toda uma dinâmica periglaciar, pelos exemplos dos neveiros



hay neveros que son restos de hielo glaciar, como dices do ultimo periodo glaciar, mas estos neveiros son restos de neve do inverno. 

El valle por el que subi tenia huellas de modelado glaciar. Por esa zona hay muitos signos de la ultima glaciacion, mas por desgracia ya solo queda eso.. la huella nao el hielo  



Um abraço


----------



## tozequio (25 Jul 2006 às 16:48)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> nao lo sei, nao chevaba termometro, mas foi un dia muito caluroso en lugares mais baixos. Arriba en pantalon corto y camiseta se estaba agusto, siempre teneindo en cuenta que daba el sol y estaba en movimiento. Unos 15ºC/18º calculo.



Temperatura muito baixa, mesmo tendo em conta a altitude


----------



## AlexJB (10 Nov 2006 às 19:43)

Unas imagenes del Val d'aran 

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,54848.0.html

Saludos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 20:17)

AlexJB disse:


> Unas imagenes del Val d'aran
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,54848.0.html
> 
> Saludos.



Bienvenido AlexJB  

Não te esqueças de passar no tópico das apresentações! http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121  

Muito boas as tuas fotos, mas tens uma coisa a teu favor, o belo local onde vives! Isso é um verdadeiro paraíso  .

Ía colocar aqui a que mais gostei, mas reparei no teu aviso 





> _Las fotografías, no se pueden publicar fuera de este foro(Meteored)_


  

Un saludo


----------



## AlexJB (10 Nov 2006 às 21:52)

Obrigado, espero que algun dia vengais


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2006 às 22:18)

Magnificas fotos


----------



## Nuno (15 Fev 2007 às 12:42)

Algumas belas fotos dos nossos amigos espanhois  


http://www.meteored.com/fotos/search.php?show_result=1&page=1
http://www.meteored.com/fotos/search.php?show_result=1&page=2
http://www.meteored.com/fotos/search.php?show_result=1&page=3


----------



## Fernando_ (21 Mar 2007 às 13:51)

Algumas imagens da neve no norte de Espanha

Em Vitoria-Gasteiz (no País Basco) os bombeiros retiran neve dos telhados






A autopista A-1 bloqueada entre Vitoria e Burgos






Problemas nas estradas de Pamplona (Navarra)






Também Navarra






Reinosa (Cantabria)  






E Burgos, como quase sempre, campeao !  



















































Fonte: 

http://www.diariodeburgos.es/
http://www.diariodenavarra.es/
http://www.noticiasdealava.com/
http://www.elmundo.es/

Cumprimentos !


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2007 às 13:54)

Simplesmente fenomenal e nosso país cheio de sol e vento


----------



## Minho (21 Mar 2007 às 19:42)

As de Burgos são brutais... Pensar que há pouco mais de quinze dias estive lá com 18ºC


----------



## Sanxito (21 Mar 2007 às 20:29)

Imagens fabulosas , somos sempre os pobres em tudo, alguém k corte todas as serras a norte pra k chegue algo até nós com estas nortadas...


----------



## Angelstorm (21 Mar 2007 às 22:55)

Brutal!!!  

Será que Espanha fica mesmo ao lado de Portugal? 
Não parece...


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2007 às 23:09)

As de Burgos estão espectaculares. Este nevão já parece tão grande como o de Dezembro de 2004.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Mar 2007 às 00:19)

Nem as pessoas mais velhas se recordam de tanta neve nestas datas!  
Em alguns locais caiu 1 metro de neve. É um fenómeno único ´nesta altura do ano. Eu se morasse na zona fronteiriça aí do Norte (tipo Bragança) tinha lá ido, ou melhor tentado ir, porque as estradas estão um caos! 

QUOTE=Minho;32337]As de Burgos são brutais... Pensar que há pouco mais de quinze dias estive lá com 18ºC [/QUOTE]
Quantos quilómetros fizeste Minho? As estradas são boas?


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2007 às 02:14)

Espectaculares os nevões no norte de Espanha!  

O unico que posso dizer é que algum dia há-de ser a nossa vez!


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2007 às 09:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Nem as pessoas mais velhas se recordam de tanta neve nestas datas!
> Em alguns locais caiu 1 metro de neve. É um fenómeno único ´nesta altura do ano. Eu se morasse na zona fronteiriça aí do Norte (tipo Bragança) tinha lá ido, ou melhor tentado ir, porque as estradas estão um caos!
> 
> QUOTE=Minho;32337]As de Burgos são brutais... Pensar que há pouco mais de quinze dias estive lá com 18ºC


Quantos quilómetros fizeste Minho? As estradas são boas?[/QUOTE]

Burgos fica no principal eixo de ligação de Portugal ao resto da Europa. As estradas são boas e até já devem estar limpas, mas nesta altura não me dá muito jeito


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 09:55)

Fantásticas fotos


----------



## dj_alex (22 Mar 2007 às 11:46)

Mais uma vez ficamos a ver a neve a cair aqui ao lado...

Acho que se podem habituar....


----------



## Seringador (22 Mar 2007 às 13:38)

dj_alex disse:


> Mais uma vez ficamos a ver a neve a cair aqui ao lado...
> 
> Acho que se podem habituar....



Vamos ver se assim é para o próximo


----------



## dj_alex (22 Mar 2007 às 14:37)

Seringador disse:


> Vamos ver se assim é para o próximo



Ohh..todos os anos dizemos que para o próximo é que é....


----------



## Seringador (22 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

dj_alex disse:


> Ohh..todos os anos dizemos que para o próximo é que é....




A mim não houviste 
Aliás em geral previa temperado e com frio para o fim conforme a previsão, afastou-se um pouco da precipitação em Janeiro 
Para a Primavera só espero um verdadeiro calor fora de época em Maio, não abstante de um dia ou outro em Abril 
Grande probabilidade de antagonismos e frescura nesta 1ª metade da Primavera


----------



## Minho (22 Mar 2007 às 21:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Nem as pessoas mais velhas se recordam de tanta neve nestas datas!
> Em alguns locais caiu 1 metro de neve. É um fenómeno único ´nesta altura do ano. Eu se morasse na zona fronteiriça aí do Norte (tipo Bragança) tinha lá ido, ou melhor tentado ir, porque as estradas estão um caos!
> 
> 
> ...



500km... A qualidade das estradas? Fiz 20 km numa nacional da minha casa até apanhar a autoestrada das Rias Baixas e partir foi sempre autoestrada e ainda por cima sem portagens!


----------



## Fernando_ (23 Mar 2007 às 19:27)

Fil disse:


> Espectaculares os nevões no norte de Espanha!
> 
> O unico que posso dizer é que algum dia há-de ser a nossa vez!



Para o próximo inverno talvez haverá outras situaçaos com borrascas atlánticas combinadas com ar frío do continente, que benefician a Portugal e também as cidades do interior espanhol, Salamanca, Valladolid, Toledo, também Madrid   .

Acho que estas nortadas unicamente benefician a um 10% da Península   

De fato, Burgos é uma cidade afortunada com as nortadas. Ao norte, nenhuma montanha de importância, portanto, as nuvens chegan facilmente desde o oceano. Fica a gran altitude, 900 m. E ademais, o Sistema Iberico ao suleste contribuye a reter as nuvens.








No entanto, outras cidades "protegidas" do vento do norte pela Cordilheira Cantábrica, como Zamora, Valladolid, Palencia, tiveron céus limpos, enquanto Burgos acumula neve.

En este topic de Meteored fican ampliamente explicadas as diferencias :
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,20845.0.html

Cumprimentos !


----------



## Fil (24 Mar 2007 às 00:00)

Bela explicação Fernando_, realmente Burgos está numa posição previligiada e além do mais, apesar de sair mais benificiada em situações de N, recebe neve (pouca ou muita) em qualquer situação seja de NW, NE, W, SW... Aqui as maiores acumulações atingem-se quando o vento é de SW ou W, ou seja, as situações mais raras.

E nessa imagem podemos ver como as regiões mais baixas da peninsula estão no sul de Portugal


----------



## Iceberg (24 Mar 2007 às 10:02)

Vejam bem Burgos com olhos de ver.  

Aqui tão perto, mas outro mundo, completamente diferente ...  

É isto que temos. Neve e Gelo é com Espanha. Frentes atlânticas é connosco. Não vale a pena termos mais ilusões quanto a episódios como esse em Portugal. Somos um país atlântico, não continental.


----------



## Minho (25 Mar 2007 às 19:26)

Nas  imagens do Modis vê-se que esta entrada não foi propriamente generosa em termos globais mas mais localmente... nem a Sanábria ficou vestida de branco...


----------

